# How do I remove tire marks from painted driveway?



## kls25520 (May 24, 2012)

My dad painted the driveway with flat paint and did not seal it. As a result, he now has tire marks on the paint and wants to remove them without ruining his paint job.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

clean the drive as best as you can with tide detergent by wetting, then scrubbing, then rinse and let dry. Apply another coat, then tell people that they are not allowed to drive onto the driveway.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

painted a driveway  i want to see that ! pics ! 

what kind of paint did he use ?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

kls25520 said:


> My dad painted the driveway with flat paint and did not seal it. As a result, he now has tire marks on the paint and wants to remove them without ruining his paint job.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?


Ayuh,.... Seriously,..??

Ya need to find Dad some different hobbies...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It will all be peeling off soon and need to be sandblasted, the tire marks will be the least of your worrys.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

kls25520 said:


> My dad painted the driveway...


Is it actual paint or something like "cool crete"?


----------

